# Opinions of Powerbelt Aerolites - 250gr



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

I just ordered some from Cabelas to try in my new Optima. I was having a bit of a challenge keeping my groups together with the TC Shockwave 300gr so did a bit of research and at least on the web, folks seem to like the accuracy of the Aerolites.

Anyway, I'm interested in anyone's opinion who has shot these, especially out of an Optima (realizing that no two muzzys are the same so I'd take that into account).

Thanks


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

I shot them out of my Winchester Apex with good grouping and accuracy , I want to say they were 245gr .. I shoot the 250gr TC Shockwave out of my Encore prohunter now and I like it< but like you said no two muzzys are the same ....


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought they were 245 as well...at least that is what they used to be. I can get a decent group at 100 yards, but haven't shot further than that with them. I have dropped two bucks in their tracks at 50 yards in the past two years.


----------

